# Don't Stop Flaring. (Story)



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

I been always writing stories about my betta fish and all my animals and so I decided to share one of my stories.
I want to know what you think!
I am making up this story from scratch so sorry if a miss somthing.
Spread this thread and let people know about it.
I will add each chapter as soon as I get it finished.
Wish me luck on a good story! :-D
P.s. I have no clue why it is in the middle and in the front and all mixed up.
Here it is!
Don’t Stop Flaring.​Chapter One​ 
“Keep on flaring! That’s how you get the girls! ” Yelled my brother, Marko, who I mostly call the idiot brother who teaches me life lessons. “I can learn to get girls on my own!” “And plus I think girls are gross!” I add. Marko just rolls his eyes and swims away. “But wait! I want to know how to do that jump out of water! ” I yell while chasing after him. _Just show me how to do it! And I will never bug you about that again! _I finally get to Marko and stop him in his tracks. “Show me please” I beg. Marko started in horror behind me. Nip. From behind me I see a betta fish coming to me nipping my tail and chasing me around. I bolt into a bush and the next second another betta fish too. He was blue and a bit black with a lot of cuts and bruises, I bet he done this more than before. Marko came up from behind me and whispers “sorry”. I don’t feel right so I escape into a long bushy plant. I have a quick glance at my tail and find that it is covered in blood; it is hard to notice so it took me awhile to actually find out how bad it was. It was bit so much that I felt like I had to bite some more off to make it feel better. I start swimming around and I see the trail of blood I was making. I stop swimming because losing all this blood was making me feel uncomfortable. _ Why did that betta do this to me?!?_ I thought. _Why did he do this to me?!? _I see the plants around me. I slowly swim over and see nothing. I turn back and see a big blue net closing around me. No, not this. Marko told me about the net that catch you and take you somewhere that you get killed by more betta fish. 
 “Senshi! Senshi!” “Senshi!” _ What? Ugh… _I wake up from one of my every nightly nightmares. “Senshi! Wake up! Your killing me!” Shouted my best friend Yuki. “Wait what? Killing you?” I question. Oh I probably was talking maybe even screaming in my sleep. “Sorry, I had another dream about Marko” I whisper “Oh, you mean the dream where you got attacked and someone that was about to take your tail of when you lived in Thailand? I’ve heard you yell that out yesterday in your sleep” _Exactly what I mean _Ithought. After that I hear my owner Leslie wake up and get up out of bed. She’s the one who saved me from Thailand the person who had the big blue net, I’m not afraid of her anymore, she loves me and I love her. “Ok Senshi, I need to take you to your vet for your fin rot” said Leslie. Oh, my fin rot, that was from the attack I had at Thailand. I still miss the soft feeling of the water plants at the rice paddies. I also miss my brother Marko; I still don’t know what he meant when he said “sorry”. Leslie took the vet tank and transferred me to the tank. Leslie doesn’t use the net when we go to the vet because sometimes in can damage more of my fins and it wouldn’t show a good impression on me or Leslie’s breeding record. Instead she uses a tiny transparent bowl, puts it in the water I go in the bowl and she transfers me to the vet tank in about 4-10 seconds without me choking or getting out of the water. I love that she does whatever she can to help my fins. 
 The only part I hate about the betta vet is that we have to drive. That means speed bumps and red lights and honking, I hate those things. I try to stay steady by staying low on the rocks, which is the safest place. Marko told me that as long as you stay low to the ground no current can hurt you. After almost 7 or 8 minutes Leslie took me out of the car and took me inside the building. Becky! Leslie always lets Becky look at me for an appointment; Becky is like my second owner. Just like me and Leslie, Becky and I love each other. She would feed me a special food, then treat me with medicine for my fin rot then lets me stay in the veterinarian clinic overnight, which is a treat because she basically stays up the whole night with me. 
 “Ok, so Senshi today I am going to feed you blood worms, okay?” Says Becky. “I’m fine with that! I love blood worms! Fill me up!” I say confidently. Becky takes a blood worm ties it to a string and dangles it over the water. Now is my turn. I swim over to the string put my mouth up to the surface then I get ready to jump. I quickly take a breath of air and I leap out of the water bite it off the string then land back in the water. I finally get to learn that, not from Marko, but from Yuki. She says that her last owner from Thailand trained her to do a whole lot of stuff, I never really liked Thailand but when Yuki talks about it Thailand seems magical. “Good job Senshi! Now let me treat your advanced fin rot” Becky took a bottle with liquid and pours a little in and changes my water very carefully. I swim around in my new fresh water. Becky clicks on my filter and brings over Lexi. 
 Lexi is the betta fish that I always had and always will have close feeling for. I’ve had a crush on her for a long time and I think that Becky figured that out a while ago. Becky found out because last time I was here I made a huge bubble nest in only about 2 minutes. I start staring at her not knowing what to do. And Lexi was looking at me like she was waiting for me to do something. Then she frowns and returns into her little hut that Becky made for her. “What did I do wrong?” I yelled to her. I didn’t hear a reply so I said it again “What did I do wrong?!?” I yelled even harder this time. I opened my mouth about to speak but then I hear Lexi come out half way. “I can’t see your beauty. You do not impress me like the others do” she says. I can see the disappointment in her eyes. _How am I exposed to show beauty? _ I think. “You flare” whispers Lexi loud enough for me to hear. Did she just tell me to flare? _Yes she did._


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

write more!!! so cute!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> write more!!! so cute!!!!


Ok! 
Thanks for the compliment! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As I said in the PM, another great story! Keep writing....In fact I'm writing the next chapter of my story right now


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

You should write more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cute stories


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cute read. Hope you will be writing more so I can keep reading


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah the story is good so far  keep it up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok here is the next TWO SHORT CHAPTERS
sorry that they are a little short i was behind a bit.
underneath teh number of the chapter there is a name that name is person's point of veiw
e.g.
Chapter 7
-Leslie-
Hi my name is Leslie

e.g. # 2
Chapter 12
-Lexi-
Hi my name is Lexi


Hope you know what I mean!!!!
Here is the next two chapters!!!!

Chapter Two​-Senshi-​“So, you don’t know how to flare?” asked Yuki. I shake my head. “No, I had many chances to learn but I refused, I thought flaring was just a- a joke, I didn’t know it was such an important thing to learn” I said. Yuki just gasped. “Well since I’m a girl I don’t usually flare most of the time, so, I guess I can’t help you with …” Yuki seemed frozen. “Lexi” She whispers to me. She frowns at me and swims away out of sight. I chase after her. “What’s wrong?” I ask. “Nothing, nothing… I just no-Yeah, no nothing.” Stammers Yuki. She seemed a little nervous like she had to tell me something, but I decided to leave her alone for a while. _I should ask her what she needs to tell me later, that’s all_ I thought. _Besides I should practice flaring! _I swam all the way to a clear opening in my tank. I went to the surface, took a breath of air and… “Flare!” I spread open my fins and opened up my gills, but what I was really doing was making a weird face. “Ha ha ha!” Yuki burst of laughing. “You look hilarious!” said Yuki while laughing hysterically. “What? I look funny?” I start laughing myself, I felt my face wrinkle up when I tried to flare “I feel funny!” I said “You try to flare!” I told Yuki. She started wiggling around trying to get her posture then… BLARG! Yuki looked like she was trying to blow herself up! “Haha ha ha!” I was choking and laughing at the same time! My stomach hurt so I went to the bottom of the tank and tried to calm myself down but that hilarious face kept on popping up in my mind. “he he, funny right?” said Yuki as she came down towards me. “Ya. I couldn’t stop laughing.” I said weakly “My stomach still hurts a little from that” Yuki giggled. “So I guess we both need to learn how to flare, a lot!” I exclaimed. Yuki nods, and swims to the surface. “Yep, but how do we get to learn?” she questioned._ Good question_. Only if Marko was here, he could teach me. “You know what? You could bring me to the vet clinic with you and we could learn how to flare from some other betta!” Yelled Yuki in excitement. “Well, there are no healthy bettas at the clinic to help us.” I replied. “I guess we will have to try something else” I said. _But, what?_
 We spent a long time trying to find an answer, it felt like hours thinking. “Let’s just give up anyway” whispered Yuki “If it’s just for a girl that isn’t a good explanation, like, a journey trying to learn something doesn’t remind me of a love story.” She replied. “Well, I want to win her heart! Lexi said that she needs to see my beauty! I don’t know why you are acting so weirdly!” I shouted. Yuki _was_ acting very weird but I didn’t know why, it the first time I yelled at her. Yuki looked like she had to cry and bashed though the plants and underneath her little bridge I suggested to give her. “Don’t be such a jerk!” She screamed while tears crept out of her eyes. I hurt her, I hurt Yuki for the first time and it felt awful. I bolted out of her sight and started bashing my head on the glass. “I hate myself” I bashed my head  “I am such a jerk” I bashed my head again “I hate my life!” I bashed my head again and that was the hardest time. I felt dizzy and I couldn’t hear anything happening outside the tank. I fall to the bottom of the tank, I hear my heart slowing pumping and I see black surrounding me. The next second all was black.
​​Chapter Three​-Yuki-​I don’t hear anymore banging. “Senshi? Are you okay?” I shouted. I seemed a little worried so I came out from under my bridge and swam to where I heard the banging. “Senshi? What happened? Where are you?” I yelled again even harder. This tank wasn’t that big, he should have heard me. “Sen-” I stare at a red betta fish at the bottom of the tank and it looked like it was dead. Then I recognized it. It was Senshi “Oh my gosh! Senshi!” My stomach got butterflies. I swim down to him and try to shake him awake but I know that he wasn’t sleeping. “Senshi! Please no!” I look at his forehead and see that I was scrapped and bleeding; soon the smell of blood was covering around me. I don’t care. I start sobbing and I slip down and curl up beside him. My love… was he dead?


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, Where did all the people go?
This is awkward...


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm here. Waiting for mpre of the story


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 28, 2011)

me too


----------

